# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

## Efthimis98

*Πώς να προσθέτουμε φωτογραφίες στο forum μας !*

*Τα βήματα σε φωτογραφίες !*
*
Πρώτο βήμα :* πάμε στο Photobucket και κάνουμε εγγραφή στο site. 


*Δεύτερο βήμα :*


*
Τρίτο βήμα :*



*Τέταρτο βήμα :*



*Πέμπτο βήμα :*

----------


## jk21

:Love0030:  ::  :bye:

----------


## sarpijk

Ας μοιραστω και εγω τον κατα τη γνωμη μου πιο ευχρηστο και απλο τροπο για να αναβαζουμε φωτογραφιες. 

1.Παμε στο www.imgur.com.



2.

3.

Aυτο ηταν!
Σε περιπτωση πολλων φωτογραφιων τις επιλεγουμε απο την αρχη ολες και μετα θα δουμε πανω μια τετοια μπαρα.



Επιλουμε αναμεσα στις φωτογραφιες μας και κανουμε ομοιως επικολληση τη γραμμη που μας βγαζει για την καθεμια!

----------


## jk21

επισης ...  :Love0030:   ::   :bye:

----------


## COMASCO

στεφανε πραγματικα σε ευχαριστουμε! :Love0030:   :Love0030:

----------


## ασπρουλης

ευχαριστω πολυ μου χρισιμευσαν πολυ ολα αυτα ::  ::

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Το Photobucket είναι το καλύτερο, κατά την γνώμη μου...  :winky:

----------


## Assimakis

Ειναι δοκιμαστικο.

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε,...Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες !!!!! φιλικά!!!!*

----------

